# Ceiling texture... first attempt.



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

That is similar to 'broken leather', - very cool look.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's the 'tool' I threw together from 1/2" cherry scraps.
I routed the edges round and then sanded and sprayed a clear finish on it to moisture-proof it.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good
I've always liked the random "design" look


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Is that Pillsbury or Betty Crocker cake frosting? :laughing: J/K

It looks great DM! Your ceilings will look beautiful when you're done. 

That's a clever texturing tool too.


----------

